# Stupid is as Stupid Does



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm surprise I have not bought this up until now. I've never seen this before. The last time something close came to this was this summer and I believe I talked about it here. It's a beautiful day for shooting and out of 11 benches 8 were taken up. The last two benches were taken with both shooting at 50 yards. I was at the other end and started packing my stuff up. All of a sudden when I look around down range, I see this guy running and he was about 10 feet from the 50 yard target board. I take a quick look around and everyone is blasting away. I yell cease fire four times and everyone looking at me. I see the guy putting up his targets so I ask the person next to me to make sure no one on the line is touching their guns. I walk off the line and this guy is running back to his bench. I'm yelling at him to freeze and he stops and looks at me coming at him like a real mad drill sgt. I'm yelling what the fuck do you think your doing on and on until I get in his face. 

The range is open to the public for three weeks before hunting season for 10 dollars a rifle for sighting in. I ask him if he was a member or not and he said member. I asked him how long and he said ten minutes. At that point I'm not yelling at him anymore because he looked like a 50 year old ready to cry and I could tell he was not to bright. I sit him down at his bench and told the rest that the range is now hot.

I asked what he was thinking going down range when everyone is shooting. He said he was keeping an eye out for everyone. I then said did you read the rules and he said what rules. I then got him a copy and went over each one. He had a real nice setup on his new AR and I have know idea if he knew what he was doing. I also bullshitted him by showing him my sidearm which was the FN 5.7 and told him if a cease fire was called and I went down to change my target and you forgot or did not look for me and you took a shot at your target, that I would have pulled this out and taken you down with a head shot. I showed him the magazine and told him I shoot a 2 inch group at 200 yards, remember I'm bullshitting. I said you would be dead. He asked wouldn't you go to jail. I said what for self defense. It scared the shit out of him which was my intent. I asked if he understood all the rules and I got a yes and a sorry.

I got into my truck and went to the shack were the owner was and told him everything. He told the guy to read the rules first. Everyone has told him before he is lucky so far that no one has been killed there. There are no range masters. People look at me and a few others as people in charge because we are always there and I do something when someone does something wrong. Then I started to think about all the others who did not even call a cease fire. The guy next to him told me he stopped shooting but was not a member and he was in shock to see this guy run down range.

When my son was here to shoot with me one of us stayed to make sure no one touched their stuff when one of us went down range. From now on I'm going to ask the person who does not go down to keep an eye out on everything. No more weekend shooting for me anymore unless I go to the other side and then I'll have the place to myself.

I even had to go home print out the rules and ask the owner to have people read them sign them and give them a copy and for him to keep one. He does have a copy up that needs to be replaced and post in more than one place.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Maybe you should ask for a paycheck. Sounds like your more worried about the range than the owner.

Glad no one was shot.

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Man, you're not having good luck at the range lately. First that guy that was shooting while you're changing targets and now this idiot. 

I think you need to start packing some body armor in your man bag! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I went to a range during lunch about a week and a half ago that is down the road from where I work. I had never been there before and I had to read through five pages of rules and regulations for the range and then take an 18 multiple question test before I was given a card that I had to show in order to shoot there. They had an indoor rifle and handgun range side by side and the wall separating the two was only completed about halfway, so, they called a cease fire at 25 and 55 minutes after the hour to allow for target changes. Very well organized and it made me feel somewhat safe. I wish all places took these type of precautions. Glad to hear no one was hurt.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Holy smoke! Any moron should have the common sense to know THEY COULD GET KILLED for stupity like that.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Lucky13 said:


> I went to a range during lunch about a week and a half ago that is down the road from where I work. I had never been there before and I had to read through five pages of rules and regulations for the range and then take an 18 multiple question test before I was given a card that I had to show in order to shoot there. They had an indoor rifle and handgun range side by side and the wall separating the two was only completed about halfway, so, they called a cease fire at 25 and 55 minutes after the hour to allow for target changes. Very well organized and it made me feel somewhat safe. I wish all places took these type of precautions. Glad to hear no one was hurt.


You are going to a very safe range, wish I had that list. I think I'll try and put something like that together for the owner. He is a super nice old guy. I put the website together for him in exchange for free yearly dues. I'm there every night cleaning up and looking for brass with the wife. I'm allowed to go places other can't. I kinda take ownership in the place. It's all I got right now with no job and a bad back. If I could put something together to prevent anyone from getting hurt or killed is worth my time even though I would never know if I accomplish this task or not. I know while I'm there I have an eye out. When I see others that have been there for years I relax a lot. My dream is to put together one of the best ranges in the states and I'm working on a business plan. I have many plans, it's more of a hobby but I sold one of my plans for a chicken restaurant in Asia and sent it to an investment group to see if they liked it. This was back in the 80's. Five weeks latter I got a check for 20K and papers to sign. They used my ideas. On my range I already need an estimate of 2.5 million to start phase 1. There are four phases with this plan and profits from each phase pay for the next phase. I have a lot more work to do before putting out the offer and I'm sure the cost will get hire. If this works the people in the DFW area will want to drive an hour or three to come where this range will be for the day. You will drop a 100 to 200 dollars a day without even thinking about it. It will be that good. Right now just in phase one I have 32 full time and 10 part time employees. I will need 12 professional with different skills. The multiple skill level ones can earn big bucks. All employees will own shares and have a say. There will be no management team or politics will be looked down on. For those who work for this range will have a decent pay check nothing to write home about but you will have good benifits. It's that profit check you get twice a year that can be reinvested into the range or spent by your wife. I also want to make it a place where you can vacation. The non-shooters will have plenty to do in the area but the shooters will not want to leave. When your vacation is over you will be planing on how your going to save for the next one or how you could manage a move to the area. The one thing you can make sure of is that it will be the safest range. Where you are allowed to wear and shoot guns, you will be watched so no nose picking.

I hope to have this completed by the end of the year so I can send it to a friend that knows nothing about guns but business pay him big time bucks to review plans. We severed together and if he gives it a go it makes it real easy to get investors. If he trashes it you know to start over. Out of 5 I've sent only one passed. That's the one I got 20K for.

You have to have dreams or stay in bed.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Todd said:


> Man, you're not having good luck at the range lately. First that guy that was shooting while you're changing targets and now this idiot.
> 
> I think you need to start packing some body armor in your man bag! :mrgreen:


The range I got shot at is not the same as the one I belong to. I don't understand why safety is not the most important in this area. I think because they have been around for so long that they have never had the need to upgrade or understand they could lose everything they own. I bet they are not an LLC.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Holy smoke! Any moron should have the common sense to know THEY COULD GET KILLED for stupity like that.


I wish someone filmed the why he ran. He looked mentally handicapped when he was running. Like a slow forest gump.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Remember no matter how hard you try you can't cure stupid. You can slow down the natural selection but you can not stop it.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

That's scary as shit. I've seen people go in fornt of their bench (no more than a couple feet) to grab something that fell and even that makes me a bit wary when a range is hot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Our club has a range orientation session for all new members where we go over the rules with each person one at a time. They cannot use the range until they have attended the session. As a retiree I go during the week and usually have the range to myself. The biggest problem we have is non-members shooting (although it's an outdoor range the shooting stations are covered) holes in the chairs, roof, target stands, you name it.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

TerryP said:


> holes in the chairs, roof, target stands, you name it.


What the hell's so hard about not pointing a gun at anything you don't want to put a hole in?:smt076


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Apparently it's not a common habit. I'm designing a shooting canopy at the moment, and the owner wants to incorporate 9" of pea gravel in the roof to absorb rifle rounds.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess your local ranges don't have pulleys. I go to one of two indoor ranges to do my shooting, and both have similar setups: a pulley or track system with hanger, booth lanes, and ABSOLUTELY NO DOWNRANGE ACCESS during business hours. You change your target by flipping a switch to bring it in and hanging a new one, simple, easy and safe.

For outdoor/rifle ranges, I've only seen one model: downrange attendants. The end of the range has a 10ft dropoff before the bullet stop forming a bunker, behind which there are one or more attendants that handle target changes. You do your shooting, signal for a target change, they lower the target below the bunker and change the paper, then raise the target and you continue shooting.


----------

